# Amish man launches "Uber" ride service with his horse and buggy



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

COLON, Michigan - Colon Michigan's newest taxi service has four wheels, four legs and good gas mileage.

Timothy Hochstedler is adding some horsepower to ride sharing, with his horse and buggy. He spoke with WWMT, and said he calls it Amish Uber.

"Uber is a cool thing, every single year something new comes in and Uber is hot right now so we have the Amish Uber we can deliver people to their front door steps," said Hochstedler.

And so far, people are loving it.

"First time Ubering and we're riding in a buggy," said Steve Phelps, an Amish Uber rider.

Bruce Jordan and his grandkids took a ride after traveling from Grand Rapids.

"It was fascinating. It's not an activity you typically associate with the Amish," said Amish Uber rider Bruce Jordan.

Plus, his engine has a lot more character as it has four legs. Hochstedler said his horse his "engine." He even commented on how his horse is very friendly, "He loves people. He's a Morgan. A Morgan is a people's horse they love giving you a kiss or whatever."

So if you're ever in Colon, Michigan, keep an eye out for Hochstedler's Amish Uber. To get a ride you have to flag him down without a cellphone.

https://abc6onyourside.com/news/nat...es-uber-ride-service-with-his-horse-and-buggy


----------



## LowIQCrazyMika (Jul 16, 2017)

Lmao

https://abc6onyourside.com/news/nat...es-uber-ride-service-with-his-horse-and-buggy

COLON, Michigan - Colon Michigan's newest taxi service has four wheels, four legs and good gas mileage.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

COLON, Michigan.

The jokes write themselves.


----------



## dallascisco (May 25, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> COLON, Michigan.
> 
> The jokes write themselves.


Is that where all your recycled hot wings go?


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Make sure to tip the horses.


----------



## Chapindc (Mar 22, 2017)

The horse is smarter than him, that's if he's actually going through the shitty app


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

https://wjla.com/news/offbeat/amish-man-starts-uber-ride-service-with-his-horse-and-buggy

You can be on the ground up of this new video company .
Became a partner . Get your own horse and buggy.
Low maintenance , low mileage. 
No cellphones.1800 Uber Amish.!!!

Lol


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

Snowflakes won’t tolerate 30-60 minutes to pickup even though he’s around the corner.

No air conditioning. No thanks.

I’m guessing asking him for aux cable is out of the question also.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Chump Change Uber (Jul 18, 2018)

When they ask for drive thru at least you got an excuse to say no.


----------



## BurningHouse (May 11, 2018)

feed the horse baked beans


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

It's $110/30min in NYC.

https://www.centralpark.com/tours/horse-carriage-rides


----------



## KPax (Mar 22, 2018)

nutzareus said:


> Snowflakes won't tolerate 30-60 minutes to pickup even though he's around the corner.
> 
> No air conditioning. No thanks.
> 
> I'm guessing asking him for aux cable is out of the question also.


They be afraid of the large four-legged mammal


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

"Rusty!"


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

UBER might go after him over a copyright infringement.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I 


FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> View attachment 248781
> 
> 
> COLON, Michigan - Colon Michigan's newest taxi service has four wheels, four legs and good gas mileage.
> ...


I would pay for that.

They 


nutzareus said:


> Snowflakes won't tolerate 30-60 minutes to pickup even though he's around the corner.
> 
> No air conditioning. No thanks.
> 
> I'm guessing asking him for aux cable is out of the question also.


will sing Relegious hyms in German with you.
Even though you are the " English".

Theres a LOT BETTER money in carriage rides in New Orleans than Uber !

Hell the PEDICABS MAKE MORE !


UberPotomac said:


> https://wjla.com/news/offbeat/amish-man-starts-uber-ride-service-with-his-horse-and-buggy
> 
> You can be on the ground up of this new video company .
> Became a partner . Get your own horse and buggy.
> ...


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Juan has already beaten him to market...
If the passenger doesn't tip... oops my horse didn't mean to kick you.
This guy is smarter than the Orl drivers driving their vehicles in to the ground for .52 per mile

#fübrn


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Wonder how he charges his phone


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

A plug is within his view..


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

There’s nothing “Uber” about this but okay. Just add Uber to anything. I took an UberPoop just now.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> There's nothing "Uber" about this but okay. Just add Uber to anything. I took an UberPoop just now.


Got a picture? Ever play UberPoop Bingo?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> There's nothing "Uber" about this but okay. Just add Uber to anything. I took an UberPoop just now.


You just gave me a good idea!


----------



## Driving4Change (Aug 17, 2018)

nutzareus said:


> No air conditioning. No thanks.
> 
> I'm guessing asking him for aux cable is out of the question also.


He can still earn an amenities badge with water and some tasty snacks

https://tasteofamish.com/product-category/candy-snacks/ *disclaimer: meant to show examples of "Amish snacks".*


----------



## matty moo (Aug 21, 2018)

If they don't use electricity then how do Amish people charge their cell phones so they can download the app and order rides?


----------

